# Anyone adopting after failed ivf/loss



## aimze

Hi all 

I posted on here in Jan last year and have been stalking too...

Briefly.....

Approached agency in Jan 2012, decided to use nhs iui....iui successful fur later loss.....contacted same agency in Aug 2012...they never replied to me so I took that as a sign I should use the nhs ivf...

Nhs ivf April 2013...successful but lost again. 

Now we can get into debt, credit cards, beg borrow & steal but that's not what I want. Our love as parents isn't limited to a biological child. 

I want to pursue adoption seriously and I feel ready to learn more about it but I'm worried they will tell me to go away an grieve etc for X amount of months.

So my question is, how long did you leave it before pursuing adoption/when will they allow us to adopt. The agency I'm interested in specialised in ethnic adoptions as we're a mixed couple so I don't know if they have lots of children waiting they'll be happy not making us wait a year?

Thank you in advance x


----------



## Lolly1985

We had to wait 6 months after our final treatment before formally pursuing. But in that time we got an application pack and did some reading so you can demonstrate you are serious and ready. Also why not go to an open evening? You can get a feel for the agency, the social workers and ask lots of questions. Also you can ask if there is anything else you can be doing while you wait. This may speed things up when you do start. I know some agencies say a year but if you feel ready look for one that understands grieving may not necessarily take that long. Masses of luck! xxx


----------



## aimze

Thanks lolly...

The agency I'm interested in has an open evening in August so we will definitely attend! 

I really hope they allow us to at least put our application in.

I've been following your story too, so xcited you are so close to your little one x


----------



## Lolly1985

I hope so too! It is hard stuck in limbo land just waiting. I understand why people can't just rush in but equally i think things should be judged on individual merit. You will have to keep us posted. Not long now, it's August next week! Yay!!

Awww thank you, we so love our little one and just can't wait for her to be with us. Adoption was the best thing we ever did, and I'm saying that without our baby in my arms. Imagine when she is here!! I hope that gives you hope and excitement about your journey xxx


----------



## Loski83

Lolly has said it all go with what she says lol


----------



## aimze

Perfect thank you  

I'll approach them now and see what they say, at least if they tell me to wait 6-12 months I've registered my interest.

X


----------

